# TiVo iPad App Refresh for 2019



## Righteous Toad (Aug 31, 2019)

I recently was able to get back to cable and TiVo after a few years with DirecTV. I LOVE having TiVo back and the iPad Streaming is exceptional compared to DirecTV.

Question is, the iPad app could use a refresh:
- Full Screen doesn’t fill the whole screen on the latest iPad Pros
- There are no multi tasking features to split screen or have PiP while doing other things on the apps
- No commercial skip option


Any idea when these could be implemented? I’m hopeful they are easy enhancements as the core app works great.

Thanks,
Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You realize that this isn't TiVo's forum (most people here just are aficionados, etc.), and that TiVo personnel don't necessarily monitor posts here, right? 

If you'd like TiVo to hear you, best to make suggestions directly to it.


----------



## Righteous Toad (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes, I realize that. Thanks for pointing that out captain obvious. I submitted this via the TiVo suggestions officially prior. Since TiVo has poor customer interactions, I wanted to ask the community. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Righteous Toad said:


> Yes, I realize that. Thanks for pointing that out captain obvious. I submitted this via the TiVo suggestions officially prior. Since TiVo has poor customer interactions, I wanted to ask the community.


And you're very welcome. (Some people in fact haven't realized that posting here does not necessarily get to TiVo.)


----------

